# 1000 WB MOVIES



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this new, if you go to HIG Def you will see free HD movies on the channel 1000, if you press 1000 is not available but if you go to hig del are there...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

If you get HD service from DirecTV, you will see HD programming available on any channel that it is available from and that you subscribe to. If you connect the HDDVR to an internet connection you can also see HD programming available thru DirecTV's on Demand service (DOD). DOD channels start at 1000. Their are HD movies available and some are free others cost, depends. You also will only get DOD from channels that you subscribe to... in other words you can't get on demand movies from Showtime on Demand if you do not subscribe to Showtime.

Hope this answers your question.

Larry


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

I just noticed this for the first time also. I usually only use the DOD for Showtime's high def stuff. This is a nice addition. Looking forward to more stuff like this.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I noticed those WB HD movies last week. You are right. There isn't a direct WB channel you can go to see a list of the movies. You just have to look at all the HiDef DODs to see them.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

I just noticed these late last week and was about to post about it.

They don't come up if you use the "Movies" category, either!

They're hidden in the "All" list and there are some good movies there. I re-watched "American Flyers" and also downloaded "Year of the Dragon", but haven't watched it yet.

- LoopinFool


----------



## djbradster (Apr 5, 2007)

donjuan2007 said:


> Is this new, if you go to HIG Def you will see free HD movies on the channel 1000, if you press 1000 is not available but if you go to hig del are there...


Why would anyone post on a board like this and NOT proofread it before hitting "submit"?


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

djbradster said:


> Why would anyone post on a board like this and NOT proofread it before hitting "submit"?


LarryFlowers must have a background in breaking code to figure out the OP's butchering of the English language.


----------



## petetheaxe (May 22, 2003)

I don't post very often,but I thought it was humorous that djbradster made his first post based on bad grammer and spelling.(not that there's anything wrong with that).Hope to see you again in 2011.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

djbradster said:


> Why would anyone post on a board like this and NOT proofread it before hitting "submit"?


Welcome to the forum.... :lol:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

petetheaxe said:


> I don't post very often,but I thought it was humorous that djbradster made his first post based on bad grammer and spelling.(not that there's anything wrong with that).Hope to see you again in 2011.


9 posts in 6 years.... wow! I can't keep my big mouth shut for a second.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's be a little more respectful to each other.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, let's be a little more respectful to each other.


AGREED!:backtotop


----------

